# Bringing Electronics



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I've scanned the front page and checked out the Important Info post, so I hope I'm not double posting something already done.

I'm moving to Dubai in August with a job as cabin crew for Emirates Airlines, so I have a lot of stuff covered, and have also been posting on the Cabincrew website forum. But I still have a concern and it might be a strange one.

I'm an avid gamer and I just bought a new Xbox 360 (US) and I'm wondering what I would need to use it in Dubai? I'm also considering bringing my PC (the only other thing I have is a tiny netbook) but I don't know if I should just wait until I get enough funds to buy a new one once I've settled. I will be on a 3 year contract with EA. Are PCs pricey in Dubai?

Any help on these would be great, thank you.


----------



## Branded [EXPAT] (Jul 2, 2010)

PC are probably cheaper in Dubai. Yet as a incumbent EA cabin crew I guess you could import your entire stash with absolutely no hassles!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

all electronic items are cheaper in the US than in Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest picking up a laptop and bringing it over unless you can ship your desktop pretty inexpensively. I was looking at a decent computer to play games with and was more expensive here. Can get a large monitor here for quite cheap to just connect to (course keyboard and mouse as well) and utilize as a "desktop" computer. Laptops are dual 110/220 compatible for the most part.


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

Jinx said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum. I've scanned the front page and checked out the Important Info post, so I hope I'm not double posting something already done.
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in August with a job as cabin crew for Emirates Airlines, so I have a lot of stuff covered, and have also been posting on the Cabincrew website forum. But I still have a concern and it might be a strange one.
> 
> ...


i will suggest that you buy ur laptop from US as it would be cheaper there as compared to dxb. also as suggested, u can easily plug ur laptop with any lcd for the better & bigger picture quality...
emirates airlines is known as EK & not EA...  i am also supposed to join EK in july but unfortunately not as cabin crew...


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I would like to get an actual desktop since I already own a netbook. I will see if I can get a discount on shipping otherwise I will leave it here and wait to buy another one.

Thanks Taurean! I know the airline code for EK but I used EA for non-airline people.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

I will settle in Dubai in a few days, but I'm a gamer and a bit of a computer guy myself (I should be as I own a computer company). You'd be hard pressed to find a computer that has a power supply (laptop or desktop) that isn't dual voltage. For desktops, just make sure the switch on the back of the power supply is switched to the higher voltage before you plug it in. Then all you'll need is an adapter to fit the outlets (and of course a surge protector).

The cheapest buys obviously can be found online and that's where I think the US has the advantage over the UAE. Grab one online before you come, grab a couple of adapters and you'll be fine.

For all of your other electronics (110 volt), a decent transformer can be had for less than $40 US dollars.

If you have questions about what your device will take, just look on your adapter or on the device itself.

Hope this helps.


----------

